# One hit wonders



## jungle (Aug 4, 2009)

hope this isn't a repeated question....but I was wondering what strains are considered one hit wonders...I know of ak47...


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 7, 2009)

jungle said:
			
		

> hope this isn't a repeated question....but I was wondering what strains are considered one hit wonders...I know of ak47...


 
Nirvana's SuperGirl is that for me.  Two hits and i can't function.  I hate this stuff actually, i like to be able to think when i am high.


----------



## ozman (Sep 20, 2009)

Im wondering.wouldnt a persons tolerance level be different for everybody?,and is there really such a thing as a 1 hit wonder? Ive been looking for a 1 hit wonder for over 30 years,always hear ppl talk of 1 hit and they cant function,but never seen the stuff myself,maybe I shouldnt smoke all day either but hey I enjoy it.
The closest I can come to a 1 hit is first thing in the morning when I wake up,then I spend the rest of the day chasing the first buzz,
is this only me or has others experianced this?????


----------



## bagseed101 (Sep 20, 2009)

for people who havnet smoked in 2 months, youre avg schwag is a one hitter quiter

you get my drift


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 20, 2009)

if you only want one toke...Make some bubble hash


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 21, 2009)

Jack Herer for this guy


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Sep 23, 2009)

ozman said:
			
		

> Im wondering.wouldnt a persons tolerance level be different for everybody?,and is there really such a thing as a 1 hit wonder? Ive been looking for a 1 hit wonder for over 30 years,always hear ppl talk of 1 hit and they cant function,but never seen the stuff myself,maybe I shouldnt smoke all day either but hey I enjoy it.
> The closest I can come to a 1 hit is first thing in the morning when I wake up,*then I spend the rest of the day chasing the first buzz*,
> is this only me or has others experianced this?????


 
You my Friend are not alone,  Its funny a few of us were talkin yesterday and I used those exact words.

Best Wishes
"P"


----------



## Mutt (Sep 23, 2009)

My bud gets the "recreational user" high first hit...me i need at least 4 hits.
schwagg and mids don't do anything unless its like 2 blunts.
I'm sure if i purged my system then took two hits of my K2 I'd be on my butt.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

There are several one-hit-wonders, but it`s all up to the grower`s skill and ability to ply the genetics, and get them to express their full potential, in terms of potency. That requires, in most cases, growing the same strain several times, in order to learn what makes it tick, and how to get it to fully express itself; or realize its full potential, genetically speaking. Too many growers these days seem willing to grow a strain at least once, and if they`re not really impressed by it the first time around, they give up on it and move onto something different; never thinking that perhaps they have more to learn about the strain they`ve just grown! - RT


----------



## waldo79 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just tried what was said to be Sharksbreath from DNA genetics. One bong hit is all it takes for me.


----------



## oltomnoddy (Sep 26, 2009)

Two words, Aurora Indica!:hubba:


----------



## meds4me (Sep 26, 2009)

SkunkPatronus said:
			
		

> Nirvana's SuperGirl is that for me. Two hits and i can't function. I hate this stuff actually, i like to be able to think when i am high.


 
Wish i had your tolerance ~:hubba:


----------



## ozman (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey Waldo I have a sharksbreath germming now 
couldnt decide between it or applejack, I went with the sharksbreath now the wait begins lol


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 2, 2009)

Rolling Thunder said:
			
		

> There are several one-hit-wonders, but it`s all up to the grower`s skill and ability to ply the genetics, and get them to express their full potential, in terms of potency. *That requires, in most cases, growing the same strain several times, in order to learn what makes it tick, and how to get it to fully express itself; or realize its full potential, genetically speaking.* Too many growers these days seem willing to grow a strain at least once, and if they`re not really impressed by it the first time around, they give up on it and move onto something different; never thinking that perhaps they have more to learn about the strain they`ve just grown! - RT


 
I think these are words that I am going to try and live by for a while. I am close to getting started. I have not selected one to grow yet. I want a short to medium size indica. Its been recommended to me that Northern Lights might be a good place for me to start.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Oct 2, 2009)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> I think these are words that I am going to try and live by for a while. I am close to getting started. I have not selected one to grow yet. I want a short to medium size indica. Its been recommended to me that Northern Lights might be a good place for me to start.


 
You can't go wrong with the "genuine" Northern Lights, Tex, but be careful. Not all that is passed off as Northern Lights is the real deal. Due to its international fame and massive commercial value, several fakes or knock-offs of the original have found their way into the market. Buyer beware! Sensi Seeds has the real NL; as do a few others, such as Dr. Atomic and Sagarmatha Seeds, to name just two. Sagarmatha Seeds has a version called Northern Lights #9, but they also have another very short and stocky strain called Matanuska Tundra, with an average height of about .5 to .75 metre tall. 

My personal recommendation is to get the Dr. Atomic Northern Lights @ hXXp://www.dratomicseedbank.com/atomicNL.html[/URL] . The "original" Northern Lights was first created in North America, before it was transplanted to Holland, where it was inbred for many, many generations. It was one of the first indoor strains specifically bred to yield well under low-lighting conditions. Dr. Atomic acquired NL #2 from the Dutch, and a much earlier North America line; and bred them to each other, to create a true THC bomb! See a report @ hXXp://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=38385[/URL] . (N.B. Change hXXp to http.) EDIT: Be sure to check out the Atomic Shiva too, another of the Doc's bombs!


----------



## ozman (Oct 25, 2009)

WOO HOO
Here is my Sharksbreath in veg,she looks purty for now.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 25, 2009)

she sure does OZ what a beauty! so symetrical...wowzers!


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 25, 2009)

ozman said:
			
		

> Im wondering.wouldnt a persons tolerance level be different for everybody?,and is there really such a thing as a 1 hit wonder? Ive been looking for a 1 hit wonder for over 30 years,always hear ppl talk of 1 hit and they cant function,but never seen the stuff myself,maybe I shouldnt smoke all day either but hey I enjoy it.
> The closest I can come to a 1 hit is first thing in the morning when I wake up,then I spend the rest of the day chasing the first buzz,
> is this only me or has others experianced this?????



i couldn't agree more! the closest i could get after being a consistent smoker for almost 18 years was a couple hits off some great Super Silver Haze, NL pheno.... that 1 bowl was the reason i ordered some SSH seeds and am drooling thinking of the final product.... now, if i could only get lucky and find a female of the NL pheno i'd be set....

great looking plant ozman.... how long ago was it started?


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 1, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Wish i had your tolerance ~:hubba:


 
No, it's plant specific, i can smoke most anyting else but that Supergirl stuff is naaaarcooootic for me.  It's a strong skunk that i find makes me stuporific.


----------



## JustinK (Nov 8, 2009)

The only strain that was a true one hit wonder for me was Strawberry Chronic.  That stuff was nice.


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Nov 9, 2009)

I think alot depends on how you smoke it.  I recently found that I get more stoned off of one hitters than I do from smoking a bong.  Also, if you cough.  The old saying is so true....if you cough, you get off.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 10, 2009)

I Agree 100% with Rolling Thunder in his posts on this thread, about people giving up on a strain, and where to get your NL.  I have Dr. Atomic genetics here.  as far as 1 hit wonders, i like Nebula, C-99, Jack Herer, AK47...but i really think it's a matter of tolerence, and taste everyone is going to have their own oppinion, like asking what is the best. Good Luck


----------

